# de (la) France, de l'/d'Angleterre, etc. - article devant les noms de pays après "de" ?



## Setwale_Charm

Pourquoi dit-on "de France" et pas "de la France"? Moi, je dirais "de la France" dans ce cas, mais c'est évidemment pas correct.

*Note des modérateurs :* Un très grand nombre de fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Si vous avez une question à propos de l'article entre _de_ et les noms de pays dans un autre contexte que ceux décrits dans ce fil, n'ouvrez pas un nouveau fil pour cela. Posez plutôt votre question à la fin de celui-ci.


----------



## Francois114

Bonjour,

Question pas facile... : article ou pas article quand un nom de pays est précédé d'une _préposition_ ? Ca a à voir avec le genre du pays et avec la préposition utilisée :

Avec les prépositions _à_ et _de_ quand elles indiquent le lieu ou l'origine

Si le pays est masculin (Mexique, Japon, Canada, Maroc, Nigéria, Vietnam...) on dit :
_*au*_, _*du*_ (donc il y a un article mais il est amalgamé avec la préposition)

Si le pays est féminin : _*à*_ est remplacé par _*en*_ et _*de*_ est seul, sans article : en France, le coton d'Egypte, il vient de Turquie


Avec toutes les autres prépositions mais aussi avec à et de quand elles n'indiquent pas le lieu, il faut l'article :

Au centre de la France, pour le Canada, je parle de la Chine, je pense à la Colombie, avec le Nigéria, sans la Suisse ...


Autrement dit, plus simplement : on met toujours l'article sauf avec _*en*_ ou _*de*_ , si le pays est féminin *et* si la préposition exprime strictement le lieu.

Eek !  J'ai l'impression que mon explication est encore plus compliquée que la question !!!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Merci beaucoup, Francois, vos explications sont parfaites et tres claires!!! Mais expliquez-moi maintenant svp, pourquoi dit-on: "Manuel de Francais" et pas "du francais"?


----------



## CapnPrep

Et après "_roi_" et "_reine_" on dit "_de France_", "_d'Angleterre_" etc. (Obligatoirement ? Google trouve quand même 36 800 pages pour "roi de la France".)

Mais après "_président_", "_premier ministre_", "_chancelier_", etc. ?

Par exemple, "Premier Ministre de Belgique" (958 réponses sur Google) et "Premier Ministre de la Belgique" (918 réponses). On peut penser que les deux sont faux, étant donné que "Premier Ministre belge" retourne 62 800 résultats…


----------



## Lezert

Pour "manuel de français", le fait est qu'on dit:
manuel de français, manuel d'Anglais
et
manuel du français d'Afrique, manuel de l'anglais des Indes,  par exemple.
On emploi "du" pour une spécificité, une particularité

De même pour "roi de France"
on dira "le roi de France", mais "le roi de la France du début du moyen-âge"


----------



## Francois114

Je risque une explication : la préposition _de_ a souvent un effet "d'adjectivation" : elle relie deux substantifs aussi étroitement que si le deuxième était un adjectif.

"Un cours d'histoire", "un manuel de français" ne sont pas loin de "un cours supérieur" ou "un manuel illustré". On peut spécifier plus précisément : "un manuel de français oral" et "un cours d'histoire des institutions" mais c'est toujours pour caractériser d'une façon très générique le type de cours dont on parle. Un peu comme une _étiquette_ verbale.

On peut comparer avec "je me suis inscrit à un cours sur *l*'histoire des institutions", "je cherche un manuel sur *le* français oral", où la préposition est suivie impérativement de l'article où d'un déterminant.

Cette question est vaste et délicate : je connais beaucoup d'étrangers d'un excellent niveau de français qui se demandent encore pourquoi on dit "Ministre _de l_'intérieur ou _des_ affaires étrangères, de _la_ santé, etc."  et... beaucoup de professeurs qui sont un peu embêtés pour leur fournir une explication simple, claire et non tautologique !


----------



## 1amateurdechopin

Bonjour,
J'ai une question qui est bête, mais m'énerve: Dit-on "Paris est la capitale de la France et Bruxelles est la capitale de la Belgique" ou "Paris est la capitale de France...de Belgique"??? 

merci d'avance


----------



## Rinou06

plutot "Paris est la capitale de la France et Bruxelles est la capitale de la Belgique"


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Autoroutes du sud *de la* France - Exemple 1
Bibliothèque nationale *de* France - Exemple 2

Je suis un peu dans le brouillard vis-à-vis quand on devrait utiliser _de la_ (France, Tunisie etc.) et quand il est mieux d'utiliser seulement la préposition *de.*

Un autre exemple: On dit "Histoire *de* France" mais pas "Histoire *de la *France"

Pourquoi?

Y-a-t-il une règle pour distinguer?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Ploupinet

Je pense qu'on dit "de la" lorsqu'on pense à un morceau précis de la France : le sud dans le cas des autoroutes par exemple. Alors que pour la bibliothèque, c'est la même pour toute la France.
En ce qui concerne l'histoire, on peut étudier "l'histoire de la France" en tout cas !
Je pense que pour le savoir, il suffit de remplacer par "français(e)" : si on peut, il faut mettre "de France"


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Ben, en ce cas, dirait-on _je viens du Nord *de la* France_?


----------



## itka

Pedro y La Torre said:


> Ben, en ce cas, dirait-on _je viens du Nord *de la* France_?



C'est ça ! 
Je viens du sud de la France
je viens de l'ouest de la France
je viens de l'est de la France


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

OK, donc, quand on parle *de *France (en entier), on n'utilise que la preposition _de_ mais quand on parle d'une partie *de la* France, on devrait utiliser _de la.

_Ai-je bien compris?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je pense que tu as bien compris ce qui a été dit précédemment, mais ça me parait pouvoir être contredit.

Par exemple, on parle de la politique étrangère *de la* France, du gouvernement *de la* France, à l'est *de la* France, et pourtant c'est bien toute la France qui est concernée.
Pour autant, je ne saurais pas déterminer une règle applicable, peut-être quand on parle de la France de manière globale et un peu intemporelle, on dit de France (tour de France, Stade de France, Banque de France, roi de France) et lorsqu'on parle de la géographie, du gouvernement, ... on dit de la France ?


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Punky Zoé said:


> Par exemple, on parle de la politique étrangère *de la* France, du gouvernement *de la* France, à l'est *de la* France, et pourtant c'est bien toute la France qui est concernée.


C'est un vrai problème pour moi. Le français n'est pas ma langue maternelle, donc j'ai vraiment du mal à savoir quand je devrais écrire _de la_ ou seulement _de_.

Peut-être que quand on utilise_ France_ avec un nom tel que _la politique (étrangère) *de la* France, _on doit utiliser *de la*?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je pensais qu'on pourrait peut-être dégager une règle, mais le silence des forer@s français est assourdissant ! 

La seule chose que j'ai trouvée sur l'internet c'est une référence à l'euphonie de l'expression, c'est à dire l'harmonie de la combinaison des sons (de France serait plus doux à l'oreille, dans certains cas, que de la France). Ce serait donc très subjectif et une spécialité de France ! 
L'exemple donné est que l'on (euphonie, aussi) dit ambassade de France, mais ambassade du Danemark.

Le seule constat que l'on peut faire c'est que lorsqu'il s'agit d'une institution, culturelle, sportive, économique, politique ... on utilise de préférence "de France"...

D'autres avis ?


----------



## FranParis

Afin de ne pas te laisser déperir dans ce silence, Zoé, essayons d'aller plus loin. 

Je n'avais jamais pensé à ça, tant les choses tombent sous le sens.

Je crois qu'il y a une notion d'intemporalité liée à la nation française.

S'il s'agit d'événements courants ayant trait à une période ou à une partie physique, on dira *de la* France.

S'l s'agit d'une permanence aux cours des ans, voire des siècles, on dira *de* France.

Ainsi, la politique étrangère *de la* France sera modifiée par les gouvernements successifs *de la* France.

En revanche, le Collège de France ou la Bibliothèque National *de* France sont là pour durer.

C'est juste mon avis....


----------



## itka

Punky Zoé said:


> La seule chose que j'ai trouvée sur l'internet c'est une référence à l'euphonie de l'expression, c'est à dire l'harmonie de la combinaison des sons (de France serait plus doux à l'oreille, dans certains cas, que de la France). Ce serait donc très subjectif et une spécialité de France !
> L'exemple donné est que l'on (euphonie, aussi) dit ambassade de France, mais ambassade du Danemark.



_Quid_ de la Banque d'Italie ou des Rois d'Espagne ?
Soyons sérieux ! 
Je cherche... je cherche avec d'autant plus d'énervement que je crois bien avoir lu un jour une explication assez convaincante sur la question... pas sur Internet... mais où ?

A défaut de mieux, on pourrait comparer les expressions, ça nous donnerait peut-être une idée ?
Outre ce qui a été dit, je pense à des choses comme : la terre de France, le Royaume de Danemark, la couronne d'Angleterre, la Campagne d'Italie (Napoléon), le Tour d'Espagne,  mais, la Révolution française, la République française, la Banque  européenne, et la géographie de l'Allemagne, le centre de la Belgique, la position de l'Iran... etc... et maintenant qui trouve une régularité ? Y a-t-il plus de "permanence" du Tour d'Italie que de la Révolution française ou de la géographie de l'Allemagne ... Pas sûr !


----------



## FranParis

J'y trouve une certaine régularité. Il s'agit de prime abord de suivre la règle du masculin/féminin des noms des pays. Ainsi, on dit le Royaume du Danemark le plus souvent et ceci est un cas particulier dont il faut pas faire une généralité.

On dira Le Royaume de France, d'Espagne, de Norvège et de Suède.

Il y a, me semble-t-il, une similarité entre la géographie de la France et celles de l'Allemagne ou de l'Espagne, de même que pour les politiques étrangères. Egalement pour les ambassades (concept très ancien) à ceci près qu'elles suivent le modèle masculin/féminin déjà énoncé par Zoé.

Plus j'analyse et plus je crois que c'est une question de temps.

Une terre est intemporelle, qu'elle soit de France, d'Italie ou d'Espagne...


----------



## Chimène

Bonjour,
À l´issue de la finale de Roland Garros, j'ai entendu Roger Federer dire qu'il remerciait tous ces gens "venus de la Suisse". Cette construction vous semble-t-elle correcte? On ne devrait pas plutôt dire "venus de Suisse" (ou de Chine, d'Espagne, du Portugal, des États-Unis)?
Je vous remercie à l'avance pour vos réponses,
Ch.


----------



## geostan

Absolument!


----------



## SwissPete

Mais alors pourquoi *du* (de le) Portugal?


----------



## Anne345

Le nom de pays est masculin et commence par une consonne.


----------



## tie-break

Chimène said:


> ces gens "venus de la Suisse". Cette construction vous semble-t-elle correcte?



A mon humble avis non seulement elle me semble correcte mais elle me semble aussi la seule grammaticalement possible, étant le mot "Suisse" un mot féminin.

Néanmoins il est vrai qu'il arrive fréquemment d'entendre des phrases comme : il vient d'Italie, ils viennent d'Espagne.
Je pense que cette omission de l'article "la" soit une façon de raccourcir la phrase pour donner une réponse plus rapide (sûrtout à l'oral), mais j'ignore s'elle soit acceptée ou pas d'un point de vue grammatical.

J'attends les natifs pour voir si je me trompe ou pas


----------



## Anne345

"venir de la Suisse" est vraiment une tournure incorrecte.
[…]


----------



## tie-break

Merci Anne, je me trompais...
Cette règle de la suppression de l'article pour la forme (venir de) s'applique-t-elle seulement si le nom qui suit est féminin ?

Sinon au masculin ce serait aussi - je viens de Portugal  - au lieu de - je viens du (de + le) Portugal


----------



## Anne345

Oui, l'article est supprimé seulement au féminin et au masculin si le nom commence par une voyelle ou un h muet 
Je vais en Suisse (f), en Uruguay (m)
Je viens de Suisse, d'Uruguay 
Je vais au (= à le) Portugal (m), au Honduras (m)
Je viens du (= de le) Portugal, du Honduras 

Exception pour le pluriel 
Je vais aux (= à les) Etats-Unis, aux USA, aux Emirats arbes unis
Je viens des (= de les) Etats-Unis, des USA, des Emirats arbes unis 
parce que le nom du pays comporte lui-même l'article et ne commence donc pas par une voyelle.


----------



## lautr

Bonjour à tous. Je ne sais pas si on doit mettre l'article entre _venir de_ et un nom féminin des pays.

Je croyais qu'on devait l'employer (_je viens de la France_, _vous venez de l'Espagne_), mais j'ai trouvé plusieurs fois _je viens de Grande-Bretagne_. Est-ce que cette phrase est correcte ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Pour répondre à ta question, on vient de France, d'Espagne, de Grande-Bretagne, d'Iran ...

Tu trouveras dans les "Ressources" du forum Français / Anglais, ce très bon fil, qui traite du genre des lieux et des propositions attachées.


----------



## Sharrow

Est-ce que c'est 'une carte de France' ou 'une carte de LA France' svp ?
[...]

Merci d'avance!


----------



## egremoq

Je ne suis pas natif mais je trouve des tas de cas dans ma lecture francaise où cette règle ne semble pas être respectée  eg

des îles qui font géographiquement partie *de la* France
dans certaines régions *de la* France
des couleurs qui sont caractéristiques *de l'* Afrique
...venus des quatre coins *de l'* Europe 
oiseaux migrateurs venus de France, d'Afrique, *de l'* Inde, même *de la* Chine.

Ce dernier exemple semble bien illustrer le manque d'une règle concrète.


----------



## janpol

Les exemples tirés des lectures d'Agremoq me semblent intéressants : de ? de la ?
Les 2 m'apparaissent comme acceptables sauf pour
- qui font partie de la France
- caractéristiques de l'Afrique
En ce qui concerne la dernière phrase, je pense que les 2 sont corrects... à condition de se tenir jusqu'au bout à  l'une ou l'autre des 2 options plutôt que de les adopter toutes les deux dans la même phrase :
DE LA France, DE L'Afrique, DE L'Inde, DE LA Chine
ou bien DE France, D'Afrique, D'Inde, DE Chine
mais pas ce qui est écrit dans l'exemple : DE France, D'Afrique, DE L'Inde, DE LA Chine...


----------



## geostan

Il y a trois aspects à considérer:

de (simple préposition) exige l'article devant le nom d'un pays de genre féminin.

voir les trois premiers exemples d'egremoq;

de (marquant la provenance) omet l'article devant le nom d'un pays de genre féminin.

voir les deux derniers exemples d'egremoq;

les exceptions du premier aspect qui montrent un rapport intime entre  le nom du pays et le nom avant la préposition. Dans ce cas, _de France_ est l'equivalent de l'adjectif _français._

les vins de France, le roi de France, l'histoire de France, le président de France.

C'est évidemment ce troisième aspect qui n'est pas clairement délimité, et qui est le plus difficile pour nous, les non-natifs.

Voir les journaux et prendre note des exemples

Cheers!


----------



## janpol

"le roi de France", d'accord, mais je dirais "le président de la France"...


----------



## tilt

Moi aussi...
Et pourtant, si _le roi de France_ est acceptable, quelle raison y aurait-il de refuser _le président de France_ ?

Et à l'inverse, même si personne ne dirait _la carte française_, on dit toujours _la carte de France_.


----------



## janpol

Je ne vois aucune raison mais ça sonne "faux" à mon oreille...


----------



## Lapinogaie

Je pense pareil, l'expression 'président de la France' est plus usitée je pense.


----------



## geostan

janpol said:


> Je ne vois aucune raison mais ça sonne "faux" à mon oreille...



Peut-être parce que l'office du président est relativement récent?


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous! Je suis toujours perdue quand il s'agit du problème de l'article devant le nom d'un pays.
Par exemple, on dit ''la littérature de France", mais on dit "la superficie (ou encore la population) de France" ou "de la France"? "une tradition de Chine" ou "de la Chine"? "le plus grand fleuve de Chine" ou "de la Chine"? etc. etc. ... ...
Merci d'avance!!!


----------



## zon34

Bonjour,

on parle en général de 
- la littérature française
- la superficie de la France
- la population française (pour parler des habitants) / ou la population en France (pour parler du nombre d'habitants)
- une tradition chinoise / ou une tradition (venue) de Chine
- le plus grand fleuve de Chine est parfait


----------



## JIBE1982

Les deux sont possible. 
Il y a une petite nuance. 
par exemple, pour un titre, on dira plutôt "La littérature de France" ou "littérature française", mais au cours d'une phrase, on écrira plutôt "La littérature de la France..."

Enfin, c'est mon avis.


----------



## maraki35605

"C'est la bataille de France et c'est la bataille de la France"

Bonjour à tous!
Ce sont les mots du Général de Gaulle au jour du débarquement le 6 juin 1944. Je n'ai pas compris la différence entre "la bataille de France" et "la bataille de la France". J'ai l'impression qu'ils sont des phrases identiques et je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils sont ainsi employées.
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer?
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## cassoulet

C'est effectivement assez difficile à traduire. 

Je dirais que
- "la bataille de France" est le nom de l'opération militaire de libération de la France par les troupes alliées. Elle débute par le débarquement de normandie.
- "la bataille de la France" a une connotation patriotique. Cette formule sous entend que toute la nation Française doit se mobiliser pour aider les troupes alliées, et que c'est l'occasion pour notre nation de retrouver son unité et son honneur.
Donc on pourrait reformuler cette citation en disant "ce n'est pas uniquement une opération militaire alliée, c'est aussi l'occasion pour notre pays de participer au combat et de redevenir une nation forte et unie"


----------



## Maître Capello

_C'est la bataille de France = C'est la bataille qui se passe en France
C'est la bataille de *la* France = C'est à la France de mener cette bataille_


----------



## maraki35605

Maître Capello said:


> _C'est la bataille de France = C'est la bataille qui se passe en France
> C'est la bataille de *la* France = C'est à la France de mener cette bataille_



Je suis plutôt d'accord avec cette opinion.



> "la bataille de France" est le nom de l'opération militaire de libération de la France par les troupes alliées. Elle débute par le débarquement de normandie.


L'opération militaire a son propre nom. Elle s'appelle Overlord.


----------



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

Est-ce qu'on dit:

"Histoire *de la* France"

ou

"Histoire *de *France"


----------



## znahia

Cela dépend des contextes, mais je dirais qu'il est presque toujours préférable de dire "Histoire de France"


----------



## Xence

Le contexte encore une fois...
Je parlerais volontiers de l'Histoire *de la* France coloniale, ou *de la* France rurale...


----------



## Nanon

Je donne raison à la fois à Znahia et à Xence, en regardant regardant rapidement des titres de livres et d'articles sur le sujet.

"Histoire de France" avec ou sans complément est en effet extrêmement fréquent. 

Avec "Histoire de la France coloniale", "Histoire de la France d'Outre-Mer", "Histoire de la France rurale", la présence de l'article se justifie parce qu'on opère une division ou une redéfinition : il s'agit de la France ainsi définie, d'une partie d'un tout.

Pour les autres pays, les régions, les continents... la tendance est d'utiliser spontanément l'article et j'ai l'impression que l'omission de cet article a vieilli. André Maurois a bien écrit une "Histoire d'Angleterre" ; mais je me demande s'il aurait utilisé ce titre de nos jours. Suis-je dans le vrai ?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Ben, au bahut, c'était *Histoire de France*.
Capet, Marignan 1515, etc.
[…]


----------



## Nanon

Exact. Et même à l'école primaire. […]

J'aurais presque envie de dire que l' "histoire de France", envisagée comme une matière indépendante de l'histoire des autres pays (comme à l'école, donc), a donné lieu à une sorte de locution figée sans article. Ce n'est pas une règle que j'énonce, c'est simplement un jugement très subjectif de ma part.

La question de l'article avec le pays a été débattue, mais pas en ce qui concerne l'histoire.

Une règle avait été proposée ici :


> La règle que j'ai proposée au début de cette discussion continue par contre à me sembler tout à fait valable (mettre l'article pour parler de la nation, notion politique, et l'omettre pour parler du pays, notion géographique)


Mais alors, on ne devrait pas dire "une carte de France", or c'est ce qui vient le plus spontanément à l'esprit. Davantage qu'une "carte de la France" (à moins qu'une fois encore, la France soit redéfinie : "carte de la France en 1870").

Et voilà ce qu'en dit l'Académie française (merci, les ressources du forum français-anglais) :


> L’article  disparaît toujours avec la préposition « en » (_en France_).  Il disparaît également après la préposition « de » indiquant l’origine : _un tapis d’Iran_, _un vase de Chine. _C’est surtout une question d’usage, et il n’y a pas de règle absolue, bien qu’il existe parfois une nuance de sens plus ou moins nette : par exemple, dans _le gouvernement de la France _ou_ l’économie  de la France, _la France est désignée à un  moment de son histoire, tandis que dans _l’ambassade de France, _elle, est  prise dans un sens intemporel. Toutefois,  l’article se maintient généralement lorsque le nom qui précède le pays est  accompagné d’un adjectif : _l’Histoire de France_ mais _l’Histoire économique de la France._


Donc, comme c'est une question d'usage, on est bien avancés... De plus, cette règle marche surtout... dans le cas de la France. En somme, pour la France, l'usage prévaut et on a tendance à dire "histoire de France", par habitude, à moins de spécifier à quelle partie de l'histoire de la France on fait référence. Tandis que pour les autres pays (dont le nom est féminin ou commence par une voyelle, bien sûr, puisque les autrs prennent toujours l'article), c'est plus variable.

PS - Je précise que je fais pas entière confiance aux comptages Google sur cette question, car il faudrait analyser plus finement le contexte de chaque citation.


----------



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

Laquelle de ces deux phrases est juste:

1.  J'ai reçu une lettre de France

ou

2.  J'ai reçu une lettre de la France



MERCI D'AVANCE


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

C'est plutôt la première forme qui est à utiliser pour indiquer une simple origine géographique "générale" pour la lettre en question. Pour une provenance plus précise, on utilisera un article s'il y a lieu.

ex. : _J'ai reçu une lettre de la mairie_


----------



## SwissPete

Comme l'a expliqué snarkhunter, « J'ai reçu une lettre de la France » voudrait dire que c'est la France elle-même qui t'a envoyé une lettre.


----------



## K-gen

je peux dire,le premier ministre francais,mais je comprends pas du tout 
les differences entre ces deux phrases au-dessus.
il y a des nuances,ou non?

en plus,
les fleurs de France?
ou
les fleurs de la France?
c'est le meme type de question...


----------



## geostan

[...]

Je crois qu'on dit les deux, mais personnellement je préfère la forme avec l'article.

On constate d'ailleurs dans les articles écrits qu'on met le plus souvent l'adjectif.

Le Premier ministre de (la) France, le Premier ministre français


----------



## CapnPrep

J'avais fait une remarque sur « premier ministre de (la) Belgique », et il a été question de « président » en 2008 (tout le monde semblait préférer « président de *la* France » à « président de France »). 

On peut voir dans cet article de Wikipédia à quel point l'usage est variable (prenons juste les noms propres féminins) :


Premier ministre d'Afrique du Sud
Premier ministre d'Australie
Liste des Premiers ministres de Belgique
Premier ministre de Chine
Premier ministre de Côte d'Ivoire
Premiers ministres de Guinée
Premiers ministres de *la* Grèce
Premiers ministres de *l'*Inde
Premier ministre d'Indonésie
Premiers ministres de Lituanie
Premier ministre de Nouvelle-Zélande
Liste des Premiers ministres de *la* Pologne
Premier ministre de Tunisie.
Liste des Premiers ministres de Turquie
Premiers ministres de *l'*Ukraine
Site officiel du Premier ministre de *la* France (sur cette page)


----------



## TitTornade

*"le premier ministre /de France ou de la France ?"*
Ah, c'est drôle... Je crois que je n'ai jamais entendu dire l'un ou l'autre... On parle du "Premier ministre", c'est tout  

Sinon, je dirais plutôt le "Premier ministre de la France" que le "Premier ministre de France" qui sonne un peu comme le résultat d'une course ou d'un concours de ministres...


----------



## Didier_S

Dans "bataille de France", la France est un simple lieu (il y a aussi la bataille d'Angleterre). Dans "bataille de la France", la France est active (ou devrait l'être).


----------



## Icetrance

Bonjour!

Sont-ils corrects, tous les deux?

_Les gens de France_

_Les gens de la France_

Je vois les deux, mais pas certain lequel est le plus correct. 

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Le plus naturel serait encore de dire _les Français_ ! Mais s'il faut choisir entre tes deux propositions, la première est beaucoup plus naturelle que la seconde.


----------



## Xence

Icetrance said:


> _Les gens de la France_


Lorsque le mot "France" est complété, comme par exemple dans l'expression "_les gens de la France d'en-bas_", cela ne me semble pas incongru.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ploupinet said:


> En ce qui concerne l'histoire, on peut étudier "l'histoire de la France" en tout cas !


 Ah bon ? On dit *l'histoire de la France* tandis qu'on dit _*la littérature de France*_ ?


----------



## geostan

Pas que je sache. On dit généralement _histoire de France_. Par contre, on dirait_ l'histoire contemporaine de la France_. On dit _la géographie de la France_, enfin, je crois que c'est comme ça. Et on trouve _la littérature de France_ à côté de  _de la France_.

La notion d'intemporalité semble ajouter une note que j'avais ignorée. Mais pour nous les étrangers, tout ce que l'on peut faire, c'est noter les prétendues anomalies. Une règle semble impossible à construire.


----------



## grenouille182

si le pays est du genre féminim on dit : Je viens de France, Je viens de Slovaquie, Je viens de Colombie 
et si le pays est du genre masculin on dit : Je viens du Canada, je viens du Vénézuéla, je viens du Libéria etc. ...
c´est correct ce que j´ai écrit ?
c´est une faute si j´écris : Je viens de la Slovaquie . ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Oui c'est correct. De la me semble possible mais moins courant sans être une faute pour autant.


----------



## Michael_B

Oui, ça sonne juste un peu bizarre, mais c'est pas une faute je pense.

Moi en entendant ça, selon le contexte, j'aurais peut être un peu tendance à me focaliser sur le mouvement et nom la provenance.

Je viens de Slovaquie = Je suis Slovaque
Je viens de la Slovaquie = J'arrive de Slovaquie

Mais je crois que c'est juste personnel..


----------



## macforever

On dit _je téléphone de l'Italie_ ou _je téléphone d'Italie_?


----------



## xmarabout

Les deux peuvent se dire sans problème.


----------



## tilt

Pour ma part, je ne dirais jamais _Je téléphone de l'Italie _!
Seul _Je téléphone d'Italie _me semble correct.

L'usage diffère peut-être en France et Belgique. Ceci pourrait expliquer la différence d’opinion entre Macforever et moi.

Tout ce que je peux dire, c'est que pour ma part, sans savoir si c'est vraiment une règle établie, mettre un article défini entre _de _et un nom de pays féminin n'est possible que si ce pays est le complément d'objet indirect du verbe : _Je parle de l'Italie / Je rêve de l'Italie_. À l'inverse, si _de _introduit un complément de lieu, je ne mets aucun article : _Je téléphone d'Italie / Je viens d'Italie._

À noter que dans le le cas d'un COI, on peut rencontrer _Je parle d'Italie_. Mais alors, le sens de phrase change, et _Italie_ ne désigne plus vraiment le pays, mais un terme générique qui symbolise tout de ce qui est italien. De la même façon, celui qui _rêve de l'Italie _meurt d'envie d'y aller, alors que celui qui _rêve d'Italie _pourra se contenter de manger des pizzas en écoutant Paolo Conte.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Avec des noms de pays commençant par une voyelle comme l'Italie ou l'Espagne, on pourrait facilement dire avec enthousiasme, en baissant d'un ton pour prononcer le _de_ puis en remontant de deux deux tons pour prononcer le couple _article - nom du pays_ : _

Je te téléphone de l'Italie!_

Mais c'est encore l'exception qui confirme la règle: en principe, pas d'article.


----------



## tosamja

J'ai trouvé les examples suivants dans mon dictionnaire du français:

les habitants DE LA France
les habitants DE Belgique
les habitants DE L' Angleterre
les habitants DE Norvège
la capitale DE LA Belgique

Je n'arrive pas à trouver une règle générale pour les expressions de la forme

les habitants + DE , DE LA, DU, DES + pays
la capitale + DE , DE LA, DU, DES + pays

Comment savoir si c'est DE ou DE LA ou ... ?

Quelqu'un peut m'aider?


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, cela ne change pas d'un pays à l'autre ; les deux sont possibles s'il s'agit comme dans vos exemples de pays féminins. 

_les habitants de France  / les habitants de *la* France 
les habitants de Belgique  / les habitants de *la* Belgique _
etc.

Mais avec _capitale_, seul _la capitale de *la* France/Belgique/_etc. est usité.


----------



## CapnPrep

Pour d'autres exemples, voir les discussions suivantes (FEG) :
FR: de (la) France - article
FR: la République de (la) Chine
FR: hors de (la) France


----------



## KennyHun

Bonjour,

En parlant d'un gros album qui contient des photos du paysage et des villes français, parleriez-vous d'un *album de France* ou d'*un album de la France* ?

Merci.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Dans ce cas, on parlera d'un "album (de photos) de la France", car il n'est pas question de la provenance de celui-ci, mais bien de son contenu. Or, son contenu, c'est bien "la France" (au sens général).


----------



## Logospreference-1

(Je n'avais pas vu la réponse de Snarkhunter, pardon.)

Bonjour Kennyhun.

Ces photos sont de la France, on devrait donc dire _album de la France_. Mais pour vous elles viennent de France si, par exemple, ce sont des amis ou des membres de votre famille qui vous les ont envoyées, soit qu'ils résident en France soit qu'ils y ont voyagé, et vous pourriez donc dire _album de France_. Dans cette logique c'est la façon dont ces photos ont été réunies qui compte. Si vous avez patiemment collectionné des photos de la France glanées sur Internet, _album de la France_ conviendrait sans doute mieux.

C'est simplement une logique que je propose, il y en a certainement d'autres. Par défaut, sur le seul plan de la langue ce serait certainement _album de la France_.


----------



## KennyHun

Alors, dans le cas d'une publication, vous imagineriez plutôt (voire exclusivement) comme titre "Album de la France", si j'ai bien compris. 

Autre question de même ordre : deuxième plus grand (aéroport, bâtiment etc.) *de* France plutôt, non ?


----------



## Grop

Tout à fait.


----------



## Roméo31

D'accord avec Grop.

Kenny, (...) pour ma part, j'écrirais : _je vais publier un album (...) de la France._ (...)


----------



## Anna-chonger

Oui.. je suis aussi curieuse de savoir si on dit bien _le plus grand aéroport de LA France_, puisqu'il ne s'agit pas non plus de la provenance...


----------



## Logospreference-1

On dirait _le plus grand aéroport de France_ bien que la question de la provenance ne se pose plus. 

Des albums photos de la France, il y en a des millions. Des aéroports *en* France il y en a des centaines, mais aucun ne s'appelle _aéroport de la France_ car la France est trop grande. On peut donc appeler tous les aéroports *situés en France* _aéroports de France_, _de_ signifiant la localisation ou l'appartenance à la place de la provenance, et de là on appellera le plus grand d'entre eux _le plus grand aéroport de France_.

On appelle en revanche tous les aéroports proches de Paris _aéroports de la région parisienne_ car chacun est bien un aéroport de la région. De là le plus grand d'entre eux sera appelé _le plus grand aéroport de la région parisienne_. _Le plus grand aéroport de région parisienne_ voudrait dire _le plus grand aéroport *situé en région parisienne*_.

_Le plus grand aéroport de la France_ serait sans doute possible si par exemple on énumérait respectivement les plus grands aéroports de plusieurs pays. Disons qu'il faudrait un contexte particulier.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

Dans la carte d'identité de Strasbourg et dans celle de Bordeaux c'est écrit :


> *STRASBOURG*
> _*Carte d'identité*_
> Habitants : les Strasbourgeois
> Population : 7 º  ville *de* France avec environ 272000 habitant (en 2008)
> Situation : dans le Nord-Est *de la* France, à la frontière franco-allemande.





> *BORDEAUX
> Carte d'identité*
> Habitants : les Bordelais
> Population : 9 º  ville *de* France, avec environ 240000 habitants.
> Situation : près de l'Atlantique, dans le Sud-Ouest *de la* France.




Puisque ce texte insiste à employer la même structure pour les deux cas, et surtout quand il s'agit de la direction toujours '*de la*' et dans l'autre cas '*de*' , je voudrais m'assurer si encore (selon #2 de ce fil), 'ville de la France' et' dans le Nord-Est de France' seraient corrects aussi?

J'élargis cette question à tous les *'de' de possession * + nom de pays...

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Roméo31

Coucou Gemmenita !

Il n'y a pas de règle absolue.

Devant les noms de pays (pour s'en tenir à ceux-là), parfois l'article défini est "interdit" (cf. *Israël)* ; parfois, il est obligatoire (_le gouvernement de *la *France_) ;  parfois enfin,  il est possible (cf. _d'Andorre _ou _de *l'*Andorre_).

On peut toutefois retenir notamment ces indications tirées du  "Grevisse" :



> 1° Construits avec la préposition _en_, les noms de pays ne prennent pas l’article : En Iran. En France.
> 
> 2° Il en est souvent de même avec la préposition _de _marquant l’origine, devant les noms singuliers soit féminins soit commençant par une voyelle _: Revenir d’Amérique, de Tchécoslovaquie, d’Irak. Les vins d’Espagne. Les tapis d’Iran. Du fromage de Hollande_.  Par analogie :_ l’ambassade de France, le consulat de France_.  (Mais : _le gouvernement de la France, l’économie de la France, Il se désintéresse de la France _).
> 
> 3° Avec _roi_ et _royaume_ (et leurs équivalents : _empereur, tsar, shah_, etc.), l’article manque non seulement devant les mêmes noms que ci-dessus ( _les rois de France, de Hollande, le shah d’Iran, l’empire d’Annam_) , mais aussi devant deux noms masc. commençant par une consonne : _les rois de Portugal, de Danemark_.



Cas très particulier : _Lettre à France_, de M. Ponareff. Est-ce une lettre à *la* France ou *à* (une fille/femme prénommée) France ? La question a été de nouveau soulevée lors de la visite du chanteur à Montluçon...


----------



## Gemmenita

[…]

Et maintenant deux questions:

1. Pour les cas _interdits_ comme _Israël, _ça veut dire que si on voulait faire la carte d'identité de, par exemple,Tel Aviv, il fallait _absolument_ écrire:

Xº ville *d*'Israël
située dans l'Ouest *d*'Israël ?

2. Mes exemples appartiennent à quelle catégorie? Aux facultatifs?
C'est-à-dire, pourrait-on dire aussi :
' 7 º ville _de la_ France' et 'dans le Nord-Est _de_ France' ?

Merci beaucoup d'éclaircir ces point aussi


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Gemmenita.

1) Tu as trouvé les bonnes constructions avec _Israël_.
2) _Énième ville de France_ est une désignation générale, _région de France_ est encore une désignation générale ; c'est ici ce qui explique l'absence de l'article défini. Mais une région située en France est unique et sa position géographique comme _Est, Sud-Ouest, Midi_, etc., ne s'entend que relativement à la France, en plus du fait qu'il ne peut y avoir qu'un seul _Midi de la France_, etc. C'est ce qui explique l'obligation de l'article défini. En revanche on pourrait aussi bien parler (a) des _trois plus grandes villes de la France_ que (b) des _trois plus grandes villes de France_, selon qu'on considère cette désignation comme particulière ou pas : on a le choix. Nord-Est de France semble impossible ; _septième ville de la France_ n'est sans doute pas impossible mais je ne vois pas de cas où l'on préfèrerait utiliser cette formulation, sinon en précisant que ce fut le cas par exemple dans la France mérovingienne : _septième ville de la France mérovingienne, de la France de la Renaissance..._


----------



## KennyHun

C'est encore moi !

Il s'agit encore d'un pays, bien qui cette fois-ci pas de la France. Diriez-vous que les Anglo-Saxons s'installèrent sur les terres fertiles/fécondes d'Angleterre ou de l'Angleterre ? Après tout, ces terres sont bien situées en Angleterre, mais en quelque sorte lui appartiennent aussi. Je préfère la formulation sans article...mais peut-être y aurait-il aussi une différence de sens ? Si on disait "terres fertiles de l'Angleterre", cela voudrait peut-être dire qu'on parle de certaines parties du pays où les terres sont fertiles, mais ailleurs elles ne le sont pas ?Mais il se peut que je me fasse des idées.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Nicomon

Moi je préfère avec l'article.

Mais c'est peut-être parce que j'habite au Québec/au Canada... deux noms masculins.
On ne dirait pas _les terres fertiles de Québec_ (à moins de parler de la ville plutôt que de la province) / _de Canada_.
Ce serait :  _les terres fertiles du Québec / du Canada._

Je sais que la règle est différente pour les noms féminins ou les noms masculins commençant par une voyelle : 





> Même si la plupart des noms de pays (ou de continents, de provinces) sont généralement précédés d'un article, cet article a tendance à être omis dans certains contextes. C’est le cas lorsqu'un nom de pays singulier féminin ou qu’un nom de pays masculin commençant par une voyelle est précédé de la préposition _de_ et que cette préposition marque l'origine. Lorsque le nom est masculin et commence par une consonne ou qu’il est pluriel, l’article est maintenu.


 *Source* (c'est suivi d'exemples).

Mais indépendamment du masculin/féminin je mettrais l'article, justement parce que le « de » ne marque pas l'origine.


----------



## Sept2.0

Le plus facile c'est d'apprendre les contextes les plus utilisés par coeur.
La règle ici est la suivante:
Il n'y a pas d'article avec les noms de pays ou de régions si de indique l'origine ou la localisation.
le plus grand / haut / petit ... de France / de Russie / d'Allemagne
les vins d'Espagne (=qui viennent d'Espagne), les villes d'Espagne
Il y a article si de indique l'appartenance (même si le nom du pays peut être remplacé par un adjectif).
la capitale de la France / de la Russie / de l'Allemagne
l'économie de l'Espagne, les conquêtes de l'Espagne.
Cette règle ne s'applique aux pays masculins et pluriels (toujours du et des): les vins du Portugal, les villes des Etats-Unis, la capitale du Mexique (c'est dans le livre de Jean-Michel Robert - Difficultés du français que j'ai trouvé cette explication).


----------



## Lurose

Quelques années plus tard....

Que doit-on choisir dans ces deux exemples : 

Ma femme est d'Inde ou À mon retour d'Inde...

Ne serait-il pas alors préférable d'ajouter « de l' » plutôt? Ça sonne vraiment bizarre, surtout dans le premier exemple.

Merci à l'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Le premier exemple n'est pas du tout naturel, avec ou sans article, ce qui n'est guère étonnant puisque l'on ne dirait pas non plus naturellement _Ma femme est d'Italie_  ni _de *l'*Italie_ , mais _Ma femme est italienne_ .

Quant au deuxième exemple, il va très bien ainsi : _à mon retour *d'*Inde_ . Rajouter l'article serait inopportun : _à mon retour *de l'*Inde_  (sauf au pluriel : _à mon retour *des* Indes_ ).


----------



## la fée

Bonjour,

*Le drapeau DE LA ou DE France?*

J'aimerais savoir laquelle des deux est correcte... mais surtout pourquoi! Merci à tous ceux qui voudront bien répondre!

Moi, je dirais "le drapeau de la France", mais alors pourquoi, par exemple, on dit "les plus grandes villes de France"? Selon moi il n'y a aucune diffėrence et pourtant c'est ce que l'on entend le plus souvent. Pour conclure, puis-je accepter comme correctes les deux ou vaut-il mieux de dire que, sans une raison claire, "le drapeau de France" est à éviter?

Le contexte, dans ce cas, n'a aucune importance, à mon avis... "Le drapeau de la/ de France est bleu, blanc, rouge"... "J'aime le drapeau de la/de France"...


----------



## JClaudeK

Bonjour la fée,
"Le drapeau de la  France est bleu, blanc, rouge" 
"Le drapeau de France est bleu, blanc, rouge" 

Pour expliquer cela, je m'en tiendrais à ce qu'en dit l'Académie français (cité ici par Nanon)


> L’article  disparaît toujours avec la préposition « en » (_en France_).  Il disparaît également après la préposition « de » indiquant l’origine : _un tapis d’Iran_, _un vase de Chine. _*C’est surtout une question d’usage, et il n’y a pas de règle absolue*, bien qu’il existe parfois une nuance de sens plus ou moins nette : par exemple, dans _le gouvernement de la France _ou_ l’économie  de la France, _la France est désignée à un  moment de son histoire, tandis que dans _l’ambassade de France, _elle, est  prise dans un sens intemporel. Toutefois,  l’article se maintient généralement lorsque le nom qui précède le pays est  accompagné d’un adjectif : _l’Histoire de France_ mais _l’Histoire économique de la France._
> C'est moi qui souligne


----------



## OLN

On peut prononcer "France" avec un trémolo patriotique, mais il est plus naturel de dire_ le drapeau français_.
Tu vois bien qu'il y a des occurrences de "le drapeau de France " comme de "le drapeau de la France" dans la littérature. NgramViewer,  Google Books1 , Google Books2,


----------



## la fée

Bon, j'y suis... je pense qu'on peut conclure comme ça: si on parle de quelque chose qui appartient à la France et se trouve en France ou dont on veut souligner l'origine française, on dira "de" (les fleuves de France, les villes de France, les vins de France), tandis que, si on parle de quelque chose ou de quelqu'un qui appartient à la France et peut aussi se trouver ailleurs, on dira "de la" (le drapeau de la France, les habitants de la France, le Président de la France). Vous êtes d'accord?


----------



## persona67

Tout à fait d'accord !


----------



## Maître Capello

Moi pas tout à fait… 

On trouve des fleuves comme des villes, des vins, des habitants ou des présidents tant en France que dans d'autres pays. Le Rhône est d'ailleurs un fleuve qui prend sa source en Suisse ; il n'est donc pas exclusivement français ni n'a une origine française. Il fait pourtant partie des fleuves de France…

Je ne trouve en fait pas vraiment de raison objective au fait que l'on dise d'une part _les fleuves *de* France_, mais d'autre part _les habitants *de la* France_. Ce sont à mon avis surtout des questions d'usage qu'il faut malheureusement se donner la peine d'apprendre.


----------



## Mai10six

Quelle est la différence entre "Histoire de France" et "Histoire de la France" ?
[…]
Il s'agit d'une question de positionnement historiographique plus que de grammaire.
L'auteur qui choisit comme titre "Histoire de France" s'inscrit dans un courant historiographique particulier, celui des Michelet ou Lavisse, celui du "roman national", qui considéraient la France quasi charnellement, comme une personne, qui ne se réduit donc pas à une simple étude d'un pays.
Par opposition, l'auteur d'une "Histoire de la France" banalise son sujet (je n'ai pas dit banalise la France): la France est un objet historique comme un autre, le titre est descriptif.  Il est révélateur que les historiens français qui écrivent l'histoire d'un autre pays utilisent très majoritairement l'article: Histoire de la Chine, Histoire de l'Espagne, Histoire de la Russie, ... parce qu'il ne cherchent pas à incarner leur sujet (à l'exception notable de André Maurois pour son Histoire d'Angleterre (mais elle lui avait été commandée par Gaxotte et Bainville, deux éminents représentants de cette école susdite). Lavisse lui-même a écrit une _Histoire de France_ en 1901, mais il avait écrit aussi une _Étude sur l’histoire de *la *Prusse _en 1879...


----------



## Janacka

Bonjour,

Pourquoi on dit: 
Ce professeur a écrit une histoire *de la *France au Moyen Âge.  _et _Ce livre *d*'histoire *de *France est souvent utilisé.
Pourquoi on ne peut pas dire:
_Ce professeur a écrit une histoire *de *France au Moyen Âge.  et Ce livre *de l*'histoire *de la *France est souvent utilisé. etc._

Merci d'avance pour la réponse!


----------



## DEHER

Bonsoir Janacka,

Dans le premier cas, l'article "la" est utilisé car le professeur n'étudie dans son ouvrage qu'une partie de l'histoire de France, en l'occurrence celle du Moyen Âge, d'où la caractérisation avec l'article.
Pour le second cas, il s'agit d'un ouvrage de l'histoire du pays sans précision particulière, d'où l'absence d'article.

D.

😉😉😉


----------

